# My German Gold Ram Spawn 2 Hatched



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

1. Spawning:






2. Parents taking turns Nursing Eggs:






3. Gold Ram Wigglers






4. Swimming Fry






I can't believe it, I see wigglers. The eggs were not on the rock when I came home. I thought they all got eaten because I messed with the tank last night by adding 20% more water to the tank to dilute the salt and add back the java moss. After looking around, what did I discovered. Wigglers. Looks like this is a good pair. Look how beautiful the fins are. You can see some purple and blue sparkling speckle pattern. Thanks for watching.

5. They Spawned again






6. Spawn 2 Hatched

They are quite intelligent. They moved the hatch from the rock to a ditch in a log cover by plants.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

cool vid, congrats on the spawn.. always neat when you get this stuff on film!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks.

I felt like a fish Genius (Did I spell Genius right?) this week. Apparently, about 1 week and 1/2 ago,my German Gold Ram started to have white spots. I was so worried they would die because I had never successfully cure any fish with white spot before. Also, they were so beautiful and I don't want to lose them.

Good thing I found a site that teaches you to use high temperature and salt to treat the white spots.

I took out all the plants and increased the temperature to 86-87F and added 20 teaspoon of Aquarium Salt to the 10g tank.

The first two days, the white spots exploded. A few days later they were gone. The fish are totally healthly and always looking for food.

Tonight I saw them cleaning the rock and ready to spawn. So I changed 50% of the water with similar temperature to reduce the salt in the water.

They spawned couple of hours after the water change.



monkE said:


> cool vid, congrats on the spawn.. always neat when you get this stuff on film!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

waynet said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I felt like a fish Genius (Did I spell Genius right?) this week. Apparently, about 1 week and 1/2 ago,my German Gold Ram started to have white spots. I was so worried they would die because I had never successfully cure any fish with white spot before. Also, they were so beautiful and I don't want to lose them.
> 
> ...


Slick move! Its great how the internet is such an amazing resource for information like that! I have never really had success treating any fish sicknesses before, but I've been very lucky because I haven't had any sick fish for quite a while now.

Congrats on the save and the spawn. What other fish are in the tank with them??


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I had Furcata Rainbow. But I moved them to another tank.

I will leave the temperature high for about 1 more week just in case.



monkE said:


> Slick move! Its great how the internet is such an amazing resource for information like that! I have never really had success treating any fish sicknesses before, but I've been very lucky because I haven't had any sick fish for quite a while now.
> 
> Congrats on the save and the spawn. What other fish are in the tank with them??


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

that's good if they are in there alone, the eggs will stand a pretty good chance at making it to fry!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful! Loved your movie! Good luck with the fry!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wayne, did you buy the fish knowing it was a pair? I remember you bought the fish not long ago. Pure genius. Seems to me you found the right balanced conditions for your tanks.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I know they are a pair. It is very easy to sex mature rams. The males are usually bigger, have pointy dorsal fin and anal fin and no pink abdomen. The females almost always have pink abdomen. I got lucky, they are a good pair. They actually take turn nusring the eggs. I had rams before, nursing their eggs is usually not the case. Usually one of the pair does not let the other go near the eggs after spawning or they start eating the eggs together or the male does not fertilize the eggs. See my video. I got lucky. I hope the eggs will hatch soon. 



 Thanks for watching.


jobber604 said:


> Wayne, did you buy the fish knowing it was a pair? I remember you bought the fish not long ago. Pure genius. Seems to me you found the right balanced conditions for your tanks.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Gold Ram Wigglers






I can't believe it, I see wigglers. The eggs were not on the rock when I came home. I thought they all got eaten because I messed with the tank last night by adding 20% more water to the tank to dilute the salt and add back the java moss. After looking around, what did I discovered. Wigglers.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful! Congrats. I was surprised not to see either of the parents around them, until the very end of your vid. Great job. Keep posting!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

This looks like a great pair. They take turns looking after the wigglers.



crazy72 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats. I was surprised not to see either of the parents around them, until the very end of your vid. Great job. Keep posting!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's very quick. Glad they've hatched. 
A good new year's present and omen


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Swimming Fry:






It will be a challenge for me to keep the fry together tonight when I turn off the light now that they are swimming around.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for updating and showing us a video. A great way for us to observe the behaviour and tiny fries. What are you feeding the fries?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful! And that moss you have in there will be a great source of food for them.

You could leave a night light on. It's worked for me in the past.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

It is kind neat to watch the mother picks them up in her mouth when they go out too far from group and spit them out back into the group.



crazy72 said:


> Beautiful! And that moss you have in there will be a great source of food for them.
> 
> You could leave a night light on. It's worked for me in the past.
> 
> Keep the updates coming!


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

congrats! at this stage, i'd definitely remove the parents and any other fish; leave the fry to themselves in the tank. i've bred german blue rams in the past, and found that if i didn't take the parents out, they would eventually eat the swimming fry. good luck!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

fenster58 said:


> congrats! at this stage, i'd definitely remove the parents and any other fish; leave the fry to themselves in the tank. i've bred german blue rams in the past, and found that if i didn't take the parents out, they would eventually eat the swimming fry. good luck!


To me it depends on what you want to do. If you want as many of them as possible to survive, then yes it's likely that you should have them on their own soon. But if you want to go for the best fish-keeping experience, to me it involves letting the parents raise them. They might eat them or some of them, but maybe not. Some pairs are fantastic parents, and watching them take care of the fry is so beautiful IMO. Personally I'd give it a try. They'll spawn again for you if it goes wrong. Just my 2c.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*My Beautiful German Gold Rams Spawned Again*

The sad part first - all the fry from the first batch were eaten after I turned off the light the first light. Lesson learned.

The happy part - They spawned again. This time I will keep some light on. If you suddenly turn off the light, the fry will panic and dash everywhere and the parents will also panic because they can't keep the fry in a group so they will start eating them.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Good luck keeping the second ones! Too cute!


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

congrats Wayne, it seems that you are breeding everything you touch. Wanna borrow my zebra plecos? :lol:


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. With some luck and some knowledge about the fish habitat, I think there is a good chance the fish will breed if you setup your tank with similar condition to their habitat



hlee72ca said:


> congrats Wayne, it seems that you are breeding everything you touch. Wanna borrow my zebra plecos? :lol:


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*My German Gold Rams Spawn 2 Hatched*

They are quite intelligent. They moved the hatch from the rock to a ditch in a log cover by plants.






Thanks for watching.


----------

